# AHCI im BIOS aktivieren - aber wie?



## Roli (18. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern eine Samsung 803 SSD 256gb gekauft.
Ich habe diese in den PC eingebaut, einfach die Kabel von meiner alten Festplatte an die neue angeschlossen und WIN 7 von DVD installiert.
Nun sagt mir der Samsung SSD Magician (Tuning-Software die der SSD beilag) aber, das der AHCI Modus gar nicht aktiviert ist. Dies muss wohl im BIOS geschehen, dort finde ich aber keine entsprechende Option:

Directupload.net - hpld9pp7.jpg

Directupload.net - wnemtwc4.jpg

Directupload.net - oc9a8i8s.jpg

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3078/a4nnzbjs_jpg.htm

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3078/fg6ugq64_jpg.htm

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3078/iyanjrwe_jpg.htm

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3078/qkil9a3y_jpg.htm

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. November 2012)

soweit ich auf dem Zweiten Screen sehe ist AHCI bereits Aktiviert. Welche Optionen liegen denn bei "Configure SATA Channels" vor?


----------



## Roli (18. November 2012)

Angeblich zeigt der Geräte-Manager an, ob AHCI aktiviert ist, dies ist bei mir nicht der Fall (hier sollte AHCI-Controller stehen)
Zudem sagt auch der Magician, "NON-AHCI-Mode":

Directupload.net - iyanjrwe.jpg


Weitere Bilder vom BIOS:

Directupload.net - a4nnzbjs.jpg

Directupload.net - fg6ugq64.jpg

Ist es möglich dass es Mainboards oder BIOS-Versionen gibt, die AHCI gar nicht unterstützen ?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2012)

Im Geräte Manager steht immer IDE ATA.
Das ist auch normal da die Schnittstelle immer ATA ist. Also egal ob *P*ATA oder *S*ATA. *ATA *ist es immer.


----------



## Roli (18. November 2012)

noch ein drittes Tool was mir nichts von AHCI sagt:
Directupload.net - qkil9a3y.jpg


----------



## derP4computer (18. November 2012)

> Ist es möglich dass es Mainboards oder BIOS-Versionen gibt, die AHCI gar nicht unterstützen ?


Bei meinem Gigabyte G41MT-D3V ist das so.


----------



## CSOger (18. November 2012)

In der Registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci
Was steht da bei dir?
0 oder 1?


----------



## Roli (18. November 2012)

CSO schrieb:


> In der Registry:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci
> Was steht da bei dir?
> 0 oder 1?




Directupload.net - 96kwmvki.jpg

wo genau muss ich gucken ?


----------



## CSOger (18. November 2012)

Jetzt noch auf Start drücken.
Wenn bei Wert eine 0 steht läuft Win unter AHCI.
(Sehe gerade das da eine steht)

Chipsatz Treiber für dein Brett installiert?
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=363#dl

Was steht beim AS SSD Benchmark links oben?


----------



## derP4computer (18. November 2012)

Und wenn der *Intel ICH7 *gar kein AHCI unterstützt?


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. November 2012)

Glaub das kann man mit einem Reg Trick ändern

http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/SATA-AHCI-Treiber-nachruesten-321616.html


----------



## Roli (18. November 2012)

as ssd bench: nix mit ahci 

Directupload.net - zmdsmenn.png

den registry-eintrag habe ich glaub ich gestern selber verändert, im rahmen einer anleitung "ahci nachträglich aktivieren"



edit:
wiki zum thema ich7
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3078/cqs9mvzr_png.htm
welchen habe ich ?


----------



## Roli (18. November 2012)

aus einem anderen forum, kann dazu jemand etwas sagen ? würde ja bedeuten ich muss mir ein anderes mainboard zulegen... 


Das ist falsch. Jede ICH7 Southbridge Variante unterstützt hardwareseitig AHCI. Softwareseitig wurde die AHCI-Unterstützung von Intel aber nur für die teurer verkauften Varianten mit Anhängsel (z.B. ICH7-*R*) gewährt. Aus diesem Grund funktioniert die Installation des Intel-AHCI-Treibers auf einem Board mit ICH7 (ohne Anhängsel) nicht, da das Intel nicht will. Von Bedeutung ist das allerdings nur unter WinXP. 

Ab Vista bringt Windows seinen eigenen AHCI-Treiber mit und die Installation des Intel-Treibers ist für diesen Controller-Modus nicht mehr notwendig. Wichtig ist nur, dass man im BIOS den AHCI-Modus aktivieren kann. Fehlt diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit (was vom Mainboardhersteller abhängig ist), kann man AHCI nicht nutzen.


----------

